# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Moebius Viper (TOS) Photoetch Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just completed design of the new photoetch set for Moebius' upcoming TOS Viper kit.

I included inserts for the cockpit walls as well as the control panels themselves to make removing the existing kit detail easier - you won't have to worry about gouges in the surface or cutting lighting holes too large (within reason, of course). There are also inserts for the engines so you don't have to try and paint the details way at the far end of the cans.

More info and preordering HERE.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Link here and on site goes to JJ prise.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Edge said:


> Link here and on site goes to JJ prise.


Boy, enter a "4" instead of a "5" and you get some problems 

Thanks for catching that. All fixed now.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Awesome, it looks great.

Do you think this cockpit could work in the Revell version?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Most of the parts should. You might have to do some fiddling/adjusting/filing/filling for the front display. I also think you'd have to forget about the sidewall inserts and just be very careful removing detail and adding holes for lighting.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent Paul as always. I sent in my EMail preorder form.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Paul.

I really need to fix up the cockpit for the Revell model. I'd buy the MMI conversion kit but it hasn't been available for a few months. I guess I can wait a little while longer.

I'm looking forward to the Moebius kit now.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The etch is in and will ship as soon as the instructions are complete (by Tuesday ... fingers crossed).


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Shipping starts tomorrow and all preorders have been billed.


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Got my etch on Thursday. A thing of beauty as always, Paul!
Now if I just had the Viper kit....


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the Viper kits ... now just waiting for the photo etch :tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Rally!

Yours are on their way, Bruce.:wave:


----------

